
Momentum Grows for Jack Dorsey of Square to Also Run Twitter - ChrisArchitect
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/29/technology/momentum-grows-for-jack-dorsey-of-square-to-also-run-twitter.html
======
jgalt212
It blows my mind that all of the following people, per the article, think 50%
of Dorsey is better than 100% of someone else: Suhail Rizvi, Keith Rabois, and
Chris Sacca.

~~~
brokentone
A smaller amount of the right direction is ALWAYS more valuable than a large
amount of the wrong direction

